# Batteries in Kayaks



## feef706

How does everyone mount their batteries? I assume the Coast Guard may have a few regs on this in case of tipping. Any creative ways other than just strapping it into the old milk crate?

Also size/kind of batteries is everyone using? What all do you run on it and do they typically hold up the whole trip?


----------



## REDFISH101

what are you trying to get power too???? Multiple things or just one?


----------



## Team Hobie

No regs that I know of. Most of us have a dry box or bag holding batteries inside the hull. Some are attached to crate or live well.

Some use 8 AA batteries for small fishfinder.

Others use small 12V battery from Academy to run combo GPS and Fishfinder.


----------



## sureicanfish

i use a motorcycle battery i had laying around. its sealed, so it wont leak if flipped over and i havent had to charge it in months.


----------



## reboot_me

This is how I configured my battery in the Hobie Revolution. I use a sealed battery (Power Sonic model # PS-1250 F1) 12V 5 amp hour.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f49/ff-battery-question-100510/

Another example:

http://palmettokayakfishing.blogspot.com/2011/09/kayak-battery-box-for-2012-ride-135.html


Here is a link to some dry boxes.

http://gsioutdoors.com/products/cat/storage/

http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product.asp?pfid=3012&pdeptid=1861

Batteries:

http://www.power-sonic.com/ps_psg_series.php

__________________________________________________________________________

I built the one for the Hobie during the winter down time and spent some time and a little money.

The one I have in my Tarpon is just a water proof / spill proof food container with a sealed rubber gasket. I have a 12v 7ah battery in it. I have used it for over 10 years now and no problems, this battery can last almost a week with out needing recharged with my Eagle Cuda fish finder. *My point is; You can spend as much or as little as you want, they both work the same, it's a matter of how often to re-charge the batteries based on the amp load!*


----------



## feef706

For now I am likely just going to use it for lights for night fishing. Eventually I could see a fish/depth finder combo but thats down the road. I have an old sealed dry cell battery from a buddies stereo system and put it on the trickle charger. Appears to hold steady around 12.4 volts DC so I assume it may work. Probably overkill since it says around 660 cranking amps but it was free so I guess we will see what happens. I was thinking about putting it in one of the cheap battery boxes ive seen at wal-mart for around $6-8, not trying to buy a high dollar sealed box. Thanks for all the feedback


----------



## reboot_me

The reason people choose the 8 AA battery set us is size & weight. Even the battery that I use is only 3.5 lbs, with the 7 AH battery weighing only 4.1 lbs.... If you have a battery that says 660 cranking amps, that sounds heavy (like a car or boat full size battery).

Ferd from the Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Association put together this article on an installation he did using 8 AA batteries, from what I understood talking with him the battery choice was size and weight. The 8 ea AA batteries need charged for each trip.

http://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/Rigging/Prowler%2013%20FF/prowler%2013%20ff.htm


----------



## pompanopete

I use the 8 AA's for my fishfinder and it seems to work fine...I went to radio shack and brought a 8 aa battery holder and the connector. All in alll they last me 2-3 fishing trips without recharged and it was pretty inexpensive..


----------



## Team Hobie

I would not use 12V setup for lights. You only need a 360 degree white light (Not red/green nav lights) so a simple AA or AAA 360 light is good enough and way cheep.

I say this because I ran wires in my very first yak from a 12V to a surface mount plug like on a big powerboat where the 3' light pole would plug in. It was a total pain and rarely worked due to corrosion in the hull wiring and connection socket.

Keep it simple. A simple AA light (less than $10 at walmart) mounted to a PVC pole is as simple as it gets.

Save the big battery stuff for FF, GPS and Livewells.

Good luck, Ted


----------



## reboot_me

Ted,

I remember that old yak and all the light rigging problems, Now that you mention it!

I still use AA or AAA battery LED lights..







but for a FF that's a different story.


----------



## Szoccer

I haven't done mine yet, but plan on having a box like reboot showed, (and actually never thought to put it inside the hull until now haha), and mounting it underneath the fish finder so there's a direct and short connection.


----------



## feef706

I know my battery is overkill, even though it has alot of amps it is about half the size of a car battery. My 360 light is LED that runs on AA's but we are trying to build submersible lights for night fishing. I will look into the AA setup as we are trying to build the light out of small submersible LED's so they shouldnt have any problems running on AA's. Thanks again for the advice. I will check out all the links that have been posted.


----------



## reboot_me

So are you trying to rig something like in this video?












After looking at the prices I know why you want to make it yourself.....

http://www.wildcatlighting.com


----------



## hdvw1

I use a 14.4 makita battery mounted n a dry box powers my fish finder forever on a charge and it's light.


----------



## feef706

reboot_me said:


> So are you trying to rig something like in this video?
> 
> After looking at the prices I know why you want to make it yourself.....
> 
> http://www.wildcatlighting.com


I am not looking for anything that extreme. I was just planning on mounting a few sealed LED's such as what is pictured in this link.

http://www.midwesthuntersoutlet.com...SDOG_LED_LIVEWELL_LIT_WHT.aspx?w=PQ+JDyOLrQE=

I plan to make a PVC mount to hang over each side of the kayak, im pretty sure alot of trial and error will be involved. Not sure how many it will take to create the desired brightness but im not looking for anything as bright as pictured in your link


----------

